# kitty forum?



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I read a thread about a new kitty forum but I can't find it today. Anyone know what I'm talking about? :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

No, you read a very old thread about a cat board that no longer exists. Rather that have an old thread continue about a nonexistant discussion board, I deleted it. The cat board hasn't existed in a couple of years so there is really nothing to discuss about it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well the cat board should be revived, dangit!!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

I would love to have a cat forum! I love and adore my cats and I would love to have a place especially dedicated to their health and diet.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> Well the cat board should be revived, dangit!!


Would you be as dedicated to it as much as you are to DFC IF there was one?? :wink:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I would be!! Why not add it for this one?? Split in two. Most people have dogs AND cats...


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I have cats too! ^^


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i want a Maine **** cat. since this is the All Other Pets
thread why can't you/us discuss cats here????


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Admin - hehe I think we need a kitty fourm in here too. Please :smile:


----------

